# 2015 Fishing Goals



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I'd like to hear some of your guys fishing goals for this year. Let's keep these goals within southwestern Ohio waters. 

As for me, a couple of goals for me is as follows;

1. Hook into some Stripers
2. FishOhio smallmouth 
3. Get familiar with tournaments
4. Meet more kayaking buddies

Your turn!


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Figure out how to get a kayak on a 350z. And catch a lot of big smallmouth bass.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I have one goal this year and thats Landing my First Musky.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

savethetrophies said:


> Figure out how to get a kayak on a 350z. And catch a lot of big smallmouth bass.


Just strap it on top! 







BMayhall said:


> I have one goal this year and thats Landing my First Musky.


I'd love to land one too but I dont have the gear for it. Maybe next year.


----------



## knuckleric (Mar 4, 2015)

Modify my pack to better hold the rods I want to bring with me for the days when I can get out for the day on my bike.

And find out if that carp in my father-in-law's pond is actually as big as he says.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Just strap it on top!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ur saying it is possible without ruining the paint of my car? Lol


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Just strap it on top!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About the gear for muskie you can try creek Chubs under a bobber and use a med/heavy rod all my muskie have came on Bassfishing tackle. I can't upload a pic of my first


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

BMayhall said:


> I have one goal this year and thats Landing my First Musky.


I'm with you on that one. I've never caught pike or musky so I'll take either one. My only other goal is to catch bigger fish than I did last year and hopefully more of them.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

30"+ Walleye, and a 54"+ muskie.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

savethetrophies said:


> So ur saying it is possible without ruining the paint of my car? Lol


Yep. They make roof racks. Whether or not they would work on a 350z is something you'd have to find out because I'm not sure


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Eat a cold water freshwater drum blackened and figure out if indeed it does taste like Gulf redfish


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

SamiFish said:


> Eat a cold water freshwater drum blackened and figure out if indeed it does taste like Gulf redfish


My dad says blackened drum does taste good. As for me, I don't like the taste of fish but I'd for sure try it.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Get out fishing once for every inch of snow we've had. For me, in Lake County, about 80 times.

Catch more smallies.

Find new places that hold smallies.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

This is a loaded thread, Ive got way too many to list but I'd say the top 5 are: 1. fish more often 2. fish different waters 2a.do more wade and Yak fishing 3. catch more fish 4. catch bigger fish 5. target different species


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

There's a similar thread in the "Bass Discussions" forum and my reply there works just as well here.


In 2015 my BASS fishing goals in no particular order are:

1. Beat my 20" LMB in January by catching a 24" (or larger).

2. 20" Smallie (or larger).

3. Fish a few FLW and/or B.A.S.S. tourneys as a Co-Angler.

4. Fish well enough to cash in above tourneys.

5. Have a 50 Bass day.

6. Mini Vacation somewhere down South at one of those "Big Bass" lakes or up in Canada around Ontario.

7. Fish with Trailbreaker.


----------



## jordbranham (Jul 14, 2014)

- 20 inch river smallie, although I think I can get one in a good creek spot I stumbled upon last year as I pulled an 18 incher out of it. 
I wish I could say a 5 lb largemouth, but it's going to be really hard to in SW Ohio waters. Only had luck in a NE farm pond


----------



## jordbranham (Jul 14, 2014)

savethetrophies said:


> So ur saying it is possible without ruining the paint of my car? Lol


Yes! I have a G6, they have these foam mounts at dicks sporting goods


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

My goals are tall this year. 

Catch a 30 lb. striped bass within 4 hours of here.

Catch a 70 lb. striped bass within 6 hours of here.

Catch an Atlantic salmon, maybe.

Break the state record here in Ohio for hybrid striped bass. 20 lbs or better, really.

Catch another tarpon over 150 lbs.

Catch a snook from the beach.

Catch a brown over 30" on a 5 weight.

All of the above on a two hander...


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

knuckleric said:


> And find out if that carp in my father-in-law's pond is actually as big as he says.


The carp doesn't exist, it was just a metaphor for some big struggle in life. We all have our own "big carp" you just gotta find your own! Stop trying to catch other peoples big carp and catch your own!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Paddle at least 6 different rivers
Perfect standing and fishing from kayak
Be in the absolute best physical paddling shape I can be for the timeframe 
Get my 7 year old son on his first river smallmouth!


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

1. Out fish House every time I fish with him this year!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Several for me , a few general ones like fish more with some old friends who i neglected last year

Also to do more smallie trips this summer

In Spring and Fall to continue learning more about crappies

Then some specifics. 

To place in several of the Cabelas King Kat tourneys ill be doing this Spring

To win a regional tourney this year vs the handful of local ones i seem to win each year

Always would love to up my pb for flatheads 30 lbs and a Blue at 30 lbs and my channel at 18.2. 

I keep inviting TB to come catfishing with me but he never accepts perhaps this will be the year!!

Salmonid


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> I keep inviting TB to come catfishing with me but he never accepts perhaps this will be the year!!
> 
> Salmonid



I've tried for past 2 years to get him to come crappie fishing with me in the spring. I understand fully &#128532;


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> Several for me , a few general ones like fish more with some old friends who i neglected last year
> 
> Also to do more smallie trips this summer
> 
> ...


TB is Crazy for not taking up people's offers I'd love to catfish with you sometime


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Retire and fish & hunt whenever I want to.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I always go big! 
70# blue cat
40# flathead (Got a 39.9 last year! So close)

Mark I'll save you from having to haul your boat down. You can go out with me whenever our schedules line up.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I also wouldn't mind seeing my wife catch a nice one, as long as it's 54# or less..


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

1 get my new kayak out on the water. 

2 don't flip my Kayak over. 

3 catch some more river smallies. 

4 make some Kayak fishing buddies since this is my first year in a kayak. 

5 catch a hybrid bass. 

7 get out and fish more.


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Aaron2012 said:


> 1 get my new kayak out on the water.
> 
> 2 don't flip my Kayak over.
> 
> ...


I'm going to make this easy on myself and give a +1 on these goals. #4 is well on its way. Aaron, there are afew of us around the Miamisburg area that are starting to make plans for this year. Brad (The OP on this post) and his buddy have invited me to go out with them while I am learning the ropes. These guys are high energy and love the sport, so you should contact him if you are near our area.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hampton77 said:


> I'm going to make this easy on myself and give a +1 on these goals. #4 is well on its way. Aaron, there are afew of us around the Miamisburg area that are starting to make plans for this year. Brad (The OP on this post) and his buddy have invited me to go out with them while I am learning the ropes. These guys are high energy and love the sport, so you should contact him if you are near our area.


I'm I the Belmont area of dayton so not to far from Miamisburg. I'm in for meeting some new people to fish with.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Hampton77 said:


> I'm going to make this easy on myself and give a +1 on these goals. #4 is well on its way. Aaron, there are afew of us around the Miamisburg area that are starting to make plans for this year. Brad (The OP on this post) and his buddy have invited me to go out with them while I am learning the ropes. These guys are high energy and love the sport, so you should contact him if you are near our area.


I thibk you meant high strung not high energy lol


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Aaron2012 said:


> I'm I the Belmont area of dayton so not to far from Miamisburg. I'm in for meeting some new people to fish with.


We can get out sometime


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Brad, I was trying to be nice... I think we're all strung up tighter than a banjo waiting for slightly warmer weather. So much so for me that I a considering refinancing the house to get a dry suit for fishing in this weather.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Several for me , a few general ones like fish more with some old friends who i neglected last year
> 
> Also to do more smallie trips this summer
> 
> ...


TB doesnt know what He is missing! I usually have a empty seat on the S.S. Crappie slayer too, thinking about trying St.Marys or Rocky Fork this Spring? :T


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

1. Not buy any fish this year. Keep the freezer stocked with salmon, perch, pike, gills, crappie, whitefish, and eyes.

2. Become un cheap and lazy and actually bring my boat here from Michigan.

3. Catch my first musky

4. Fish with some people from ogf...have yet to do so 

5. Add brook trout, musky, salmon, and burbot to my list of caught species.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> We can get out sometime


Sounds good to me. I can't wait for the snow and ice to go away.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

My fishing goals this year are....

1. Get a master anglers pin
2. Crappie fish more 
3. Participate in tournaments and meet new people in the local fishing community.
4. Catch a 4lb + LMB
5. Learn big waters like lakes and rivers.
6. Learn the baitcast reel.
7. Buy a yak and try kayak fishing. 
8. Improve my boat
9. FISH EVERYDAY I CAN!

Awesome thread Brad. I think there was one like this for last year too.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

1. 20" smallie

2. 27"+ hybrid

3. Catch the musky that ruined my dreams last year out of the LMR. Actually, any musky would do &#128522;

4. 5+ pound largemouth (verified by a scale)

5. 8 Different Fish OH species. Got 6 in 2013, but only 4 last year.


----------



## Chucknbob (Jan 14, 2012)

My goal for this year... Fish more than last year. 

And as far as the kayak goes, just toss some Funoodles on top and ratchet strap it down. That's what I do.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

My goals change by the week I think, so stay focused on my goals is one. 

This year I want to up my fly fishing game, so catch some smallies and hybrids I'll be proud of on the fly rod.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Crawdude said:


> My goals change by the week I think, so stay focused on my goals is one.
> 
> This year I want to up my fly fishing game, so catch some smallies and hybrids I'll be proud of on the fly rod.



Can't believe I forgot to add this Thom!

I want to catch my first River Smallie on the fly! Definitely a lofty goal for me!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Actually catch a Grand Lake St. Marys perch. Last 2 GLSM perch I caught were before perch stocking program started 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> Can't believe I forgot to add this Thom!
> 
> I want to catch my first River Smallie on the fly! Definitely a lofty goal for me!


Haha! I predict that's going to happen sooner than you think! I'm itching to help you stick a couple on the fly.


----------



## LTR (Sep 6, 2014)

My goal for this year:
Find a decent spot to fish. I don't have a boat and don't have any experience fishing rivers.
Eat fish once per month and keep fish in the freezer.
Catch enough crappie to justify the effort cleaning them.


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

My fishing goal this year is to take two people fishing that have never had the privilege to experience one of the most enjoyable hobbies known to man...fishing. I aim to make a lifer out of one of them.


----------



## knuckleric (Mar 4, 2015)

IGbullshark said:


> The carp doesn't exist, it was just a metaphor for some big struggle in life. We all have our own "big carp" you just gotta find your own! Stop trying to catch other peoples big carp and catch your own!


They introduced some grass carp into their pond when it was being strangulated by lilies to cut down on the veg. Years later, no lilies and at least one fat grasser in there. He's trying to get the pond fishable again, so the carp's coming out this year.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

paddlejunkie1977 said:


> My fishing goal this year is to take two people fishing that have never had the privilege to experience one of the most enjoyable hobbies known to man...fishing. I aim to make a lifer out of one of them.


That right there is a great goal. Pass the tradition.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

My goals:
1) fish more in 2015. My wife and I had our first child in late 2013, so I had other priorities last year.

2) Get my daughter interested in fishing and comfortable on the boat. I showed her a bunch of pictures of her Mom and I holding good bass and she kept asking to see more so I'm off to a good start. Plus we've fished with little wooden rods and magnets all winter and for the dog with a little Barbie rod and a casting weight (I need to make a video of that, it's hilarious). 

3) Don't hook my dog this year, now that he likes chasing lures.

4) Catch a Fish Ohio bass again. Broke a 3 or 4 year streak by not fishing enough last year.

5) Catch a Lake Erie smallmouth that I find on my own.

6) Find some local fishing buddies who can keep me company on the boat. I'm in Miamisburg and typically hit up CC or Acton. 

7) Fish the Ohio River for my first time.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I have a goal that I think we should all consider as well:

Don't feed the trolls! Stop reacting to negative posts. 

The negative posters toss a big, noisy bait out there and look for the reaction strike. They win when the personal insults start flying. They're not dumb, they know exactly what they are doing. Taking the bait gives a negative post life. Conversely, ignoring it buries the post in the thread. 

In the spirit of this goal, this post will be my only in reference to off-topic negativity this year.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Fishing Flyer said:


> My goals:
> 1) fish more in 2015. My wife and I had our first child in late 2013, so I had other priorities last year.
> 
> 2) Get my daughter interested in fishing and comfortable on the boat. I showed her a bunch of pictures of her Mom and I holding good bass and she kept asking to see more so I'm off to a good start. Plus we've fished with little wooden rods and magnets all winter and for the dog with a little Barbie rod and a casting weight (I need to make a video of that, it's hilarious).
> ...


I'm in miamisburg and I'd be willing to fish CC. I've never been to acton.


----------



## knuckleric (Mar 4, 2015)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I'm in miamisburg and I'd be willing to fish CC. I've never been to acton.


I'm in dayton proper and travel regularly through the 'burg. Always glad to have/be company, especially to learn new techniques. I grew up in a worm and bobber household. Really getting into soft plastics in the past year and looking to put into practice the things I've been reading up on.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Eat Crappie


----------



## creekrunner1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Fish More of the secluded parts of of the GMR beween Middletown and hamilton.

Keep the streak of 1 5lb bass alive for the 4th year...

Make the switch to braided line on all my reels...

I'm fortunate enough to have 3 kids and a wife who all love to fish daylight to dark and can all rig and tie their own gear so... We all have a goal of outfishing each other !!! lol


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

creekrunner1 said:


> Make the switch to braided line on all my reels...


I've been wanting to do the same


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I've been wanting to do the same



I fish most of my rods with braid and fluoro leaders, but I found with micro guides that the uni-to-uni knot hangs up sometimes. I just tore new braid off a reel to re-spool with fluoro because of micro guides.


----------



## Mr. Speed (Nov 11, 2014)

1) Catch my first carp on a fly rod
2) Catch my first smallmouth on a fly rod
3) Catch a lot of carp on the fly
4) Hopefully get a kayak and use it all of the time
5) Earn a Fish Ohio Pin
6) Fish all of the time!

This is a great thread!!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Fishing Flyer said:


> I fish most of my rods with braid and fluoro leaders, but I found with micro guides that the uni-to-uni knot hangs up sometimes. I just tore new braid off a reel to re-spool with fluoro because of micro guides.


That's funny you mention that because I was just researching line for micro guides.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

My newest goal is to catch a paddlefish this year. I had one on today, brought it all the way next to the kayak. It sat there for a minute and then when my hand hit it he decided to go for one last run and he snapped my line off. That was my first close encounter with one so its now on my must catch list.


----------

